# Dreadlocks on girls?



## itthing21 (Jun 23, 2012)

I think dreadlocks are really sexy on girls. Am I the only one?


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

I've seen girls with amazing and beautiful dreadlocks, and girls with kinda icky dreadlocks.. I'm jealous of those who can pull it off, but I definitely think there are those who can.


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Sell me on it I'm doubtful need some decent pics to change my mind


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

missingno said:


> Sell me on it I'm doubtful need some decent pics to change my mind


Videos are even better.





http://www.galapril.com/
^Lots of pictures of herself.


----------



## itthing21 (Jun 23, 2012)

I prefer the messy dread look to the uniform sized ones. Makes a girl seem more exotic and memorizing to me. When I mean messy I don't mean not clean, there's a difference.


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


> Videos are even better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those aren't dreads yet, especially since her roots are still bone straight. It's just tangled hair that's sectioned off.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

It really depends on the girl. Some girls look cute with them. Others need to get rid of them.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Depends on who's wearing them. I've seen some really pretty dreads and the ones that look like total ****.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I tend to think dreadlocks on males and females look dirty and nasty.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

itthing21 said:


> I think dreadlocks are really sexy on girls. Am I the only one?


 AWWWW HELL YES!!! They look great. Rastafari girls be bangin! Love lookin at some beautiful Hawaiian girls all day every day!


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Secretaz said:


> Eww dreadlocks are ugly on girls.


Lolwut??





































.

Hell I even like Nicki Minaj fake dreads better then her "Barbie" style :stu


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

dreadlocks on any girls besides black girls, are disgusting looking.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I think they look great, I especially like the bright colored ones. I used to want them


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

I have to agree with the person above....White people just don't look good with dreads. #Kanyeshrug


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I think dreads are very cute! Though I wouldn't do it myself, due to being OCD about having my hair clean.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

I think locs are sexy on women of all ethnicities, especially black women.

White women with locs are usually the artsy/hippie/philosophical rebel type and those are basically MY TYPE of people.

Black women with perms/weaves are a huge turn off for me though. The fact that they have to alter the natural texture of their hair to look like another ethnicity says alot about about their self esteem


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I like them a lot on black women. Not so keen on white people dreadlocks.


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

I think they look horrendous but I'm generally not a fan of that style anyway :<


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Knowbody said:


> I think locs are sexy on women of all ethnicities, especially black women.
> 
> White women with locs are usually the artsy/hippie/philosophical rebel type and those are basically MY TYPE of people.
> 
> *Black women with perms/weaves are a huge turn off for me though. The fact that they have to alter the natural texture of their hair to look like another ethnicity says alot about about their self esteem*


Society is also to blame....everywhere you look there are "white" images of beauty. Women of color are left thinking they have to change their ethnic features an order to create a more beautiful image. I don't agree with it, but it is what it is. No one seems to question White girls who tan or get injections for their lips.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Still Waters said:


> I tend to think dreadlocks on males and females look dirty and nasty.


They look stupid. Wonder if Axl Rose still has his ridiculous dreadlocks or if he's come to realize he's a white boy from Indiana & not a black dude from Jamaica, Maan.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

lyric555 said:


> Society is also to blame....everywhere you look there are "white" images of beauty. Women of color are left thinking they have to change their ethnic features an order to create a more beautiful image. I don't agree with it, but it is what it is. *No one seems to question White girls who tan* or get injections for their lips.


I was just about to question it when I stated reading your post. The standard of white beauty is a blond girl with blue eyes from Northern Europe. Somehow this chick of Nordic ancestry has a tan. Where her ancestors tanning at they sat near the arctic circle!?! When one thinks of sunbathing, I doubt the beaches of Norway come to mind.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

They can look good. But I haven't come across many girls IRL who have them.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

lyric555 said:


> I have to agree with the person above....White people just don't look good with dreads. #Kanyeshrug


I'd say kind of the opposite. Black guys with dreads look better than white guys with dreads but it's the other way round for women IMO. None of the pictures posted of black women with dreads look good at all to me.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm not sure how much they effect personal hygiene. Questionable.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

pita said:


> I like them a lot on black women. Not so keen on white people dreadlocks.


White girls with dreads are the bomb!


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

I think dreads look good on black women and white women with blonde hair. White women with red or brunette hair should stick to regular hair, but I think dreads on a black haired white woman would be okay.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

I like goth chicks with dreadlocks, such a hot combo.. or rasta chicks niiiiiiiice


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Mirror said:


> I think dreads look good on black women and white women with blonde hair. White women with red or brunette hair should stick to regular hair, but I think dreads on a black haired white woman would be okay.


Blond and black haired girls are ok, but red and brown haired girls can't pull it off?


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


> Blond and black haired girls are ok, but red and brown haired girls can't pull it off?


I mean it really just depends on the person. But from the people I have seen with dreads, the blonde and black haired ones looked pretty good. But of course not all of them can pull it off either. I think it's just less striking on brunettes and redheads. I don't know. Just my personal opinion, not trying to offend.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

itthing21 said:


> I think dreadlocks are really sexy on girls. Am I the only one?


no you are not the only one.(i like the messy mix look dreads and loose dreads)
don't forget tattoo's and piercings.

:yes


----------



## earlgreytea (Jul 11, 2012)

x


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I love dreadlocks on anyone, especially white chicks. I think it's sexy.


----------



## matmad94 (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't think everyone can pull them off, but some girls look so hot with them!


----------



## Naydeen (Aug 27, 2012)

Knowbody said:


> I think locs are sexy on women of all ethnicities, especially black women.
> 
> White women with locs are usually the artsy/hippie/philosophical rebel type and those are basically MY TYPE of people.
> 
> Black women with perms/weaves are a huge turn off for me though. The fact that they have to alter the natural texture of their hair to look like another ethnicity says alot about about their self esteem


I think you shouldn't make any assumptions about black women's self esteem based on how they wear their hair. I change my hair everyday and it means nothing . Sometimes I wear it in an afro, sometimes I blow dry it so it's straight, sometimes I wear it in a weave. My hair and my self esteem have no correlation and it's sad that black women have to be defined by such things. I would like to be myself and not worry so much about people deciding about me or giving me rules because I am a black person or because I am a woman. And even if I did hate my hair (which I don't, I love my hair because I can do so much with it) it wouldn't necessarily mean I have low self esteem, it would just mean I hate my hair. I could hate my hair and still love my skin, think I'm smart, kind, talented, etc.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

itthing21 said:


> I think dreadlocks are really sexy on girls. Am I the only one?


 I think it's hot if I can separate the aesthetic from the thought that she might be a hippie.


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

TBH I don't like dreads on girls of any race, none of the pictures posted so far look good to me.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

earlgreytea said:


> I like them.  But I think it depends on largely on the girl/her personality. I don't think I could pull them off, but I think they're fun and unique.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's very beautiful.

I like dreadlocks. In general I like when people do things to their appearance that aren't seen as conventionally beautiful.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

Love it. Gonna start locking my hair soon now that it's long enough.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh my god it's one of the ugliest things ever. It just gives off this vibe that they're trying wayyyy too hard to be edgy and unique.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

It depends on the girl for me. Some just look plain dirty and probably smell terrible.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

the one time i personally saw a female with locs... well, let's just say she was a 60+ year old white woman. :no


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Only if it comes with the accent.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Still Waters said:


> I tend to think dreadlocks on males and females look dirty and nasty.


^correct.


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

I think they look really hot.


----------



## Thinkerbell (Jul 8, 2012)

TristanS said:


> I'd say kind of the opposite. Black guys with dreads look better than white guys with dreads but it's the other way round for women IMO. None of the pictures posted of black women with dreads look good at all to me.


So basically, white girls being black >>> black girls being black. Surprise surprise.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't really like them, only on black men


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Still Waters said:


> I tend to think dreadlocks on males and females look dirty and nasty.


I tend to think... you're a big stupid doo-doo head.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

Thinkerbell said:


> So basically, white girls being black >>> black girls being black. Surprise surprise.


To me though, it's just a hairstyle. I really don't care about it being traditionally black or anything, I'm just stating my personal preference.


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

They look extroverted.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Thinkerbell said:


> So basically, white girls being black >>> black girls being black. Surprise surprise.


Dreadlocks aren't really "black," though. Their roots (no pun intended) can be traced back to India.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Peter Attis said:


> I tend to think... you're a big stupid doo-doo head.


I just love talking to 4 year olds - they're so cute when they're ticked off!:boogie


----------



## John The Great (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Looks wise, I don't mind them on girls who can pull them off, but I just can't imagine they'd feel as nice when you're running your hands through them, or they're rubbing against your face.


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

I think they look sexy on some women. For the longest time after I got rid of my mohawk about getting them for myself, but I really don't wanna play more into the stoner stereotype.


----------



## Thinkerbell (Jul 8, 2012)

Peter Attis said:


> Dreadlocks aren't really "black," though. Their roots (no pun intended) can be traced back to India.


Lol alright whatever you want to believe.


----------



## Gribble (Sep 2, 2012)

I think dreads look sexy on anyone! On guys, on girls, whether you're black or white or asian or anything. Whatever! I just like them


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

uke


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Dreads, no way, no how. I do love braids though and there's something very sexy about cornrows on caucasian women. :stu


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

of course they look gud on any1


----------



## FlowerChild13 (Aug 1, 2012)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Dreads, no way, no how. I do love braids though and there's something very sexy about cornrows on caucasian women. :stu


Lol I got cornrows when I was in Jamaica a few months back. They were tight and itchy :no


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

FlowerChild13 said:


> Lol I got cornrows when I was in Jamaica a few months back. They were tight and itchy :no


I'd like to see that! Btw lookin sexy comes with a price sometimes...not that i would know lol, but i imagine it would.


----------



## FlowerChild13 (Aug 1, 2012)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> I'd like to see that! Btw lookin sexy comes with a price sometimes...not that i would know lol, but i imagine it would.


It was horrible because when I got back in the US everyone was staring at me. I couldn't wait to get them out  Even caught one kid taking a picture of me :sus


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

I think they're pretty hot. I wouldn't say I prefer them to normal hair, but they don't turn me off at all.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Hot and awesome, I don't think most people can pull it off though.


























I actually ran into a couple of women rocking locks at Coachella & Bonnaroo, not something you see everyday but super rad none the less


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

They don't look good on anyone. I thought no one had them after 2002.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I used to think dreads only looked good on black guys.

Then I met my crush, whom is white... and has dyed her dreads 4 different times since I've met her.

Now I find them amazing on white girls... guys not so much still.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

On a man or female, they look dirty and disgusting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Nasty


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

sexy on girls , oefff !!!


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Hot girls look hot with anything, they could rock dreads, go bald, or whatever else.


----------



## MetroCard (Nov 24, 2013)

It looks weird on white people or people with straight hair. It looks clumpy and dirty. I always wanted to try faux dreads tho.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

I heard dreads smell like ****.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm surprised I never commented in this thread a few years ago. I dig em. Grew some years ago and am again now


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

dreadlocks on white people are embarrassing and really gross. your hair was not supposed to be like that. you are nasty. wash that crap out. you have lice.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

It's the usual situation of anything will work on someone who's highly attractive.


----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)

AussiePea said:


> It's the usual situation of anything will work on someone who's highly attractive.


Yeah, pretty much.

I don't like the look, but I kinda like the attitude that comes with it. Does that make sense? It probably doesn't. There's something about a person being comfortable enough in him/herself to be a bit audacious in style. Within reasonable limits. Which I guess actually contradicts itself a bit. What I'm saying is... uh. I don't know what I'm saying.


----------

